# General IMAF, Inc. Information



## Brian Johns (Sep 9, 2002)

Before presenting some general information with regard to one narrow question raised in this forum, I would like to say that all of the information presented on the IMAF, Inc. website has been true and accurate and in keeping with the IMAF, Inc. Code of Conduct. There have been intimations that the information presented is false or misleading. Nothing could be further from the truth. 

The narrow question that was raised concerned the below:

7. The IMAF has established international presence worldwide: Canada, Philippines, United Kingdom, Europe, South America, and Africa. 

In order to answer the above, one should read this in conjunction with the below from the IMAF, Inc. website.

9. The IMAF Philippines, in connection with Datu Shishir Inocalla, has declared its support for the IMAF in accordance with Professor's Legacy and Vision for Modern Arnis. 

Some astute observers have noted that Datu Shishir Inocalla has joined the IMAF, Inc. That is true. However, in a general sense, that is only half the story. The IMAF Philippines, under the direction of Bambit Dulay, has also agreed to join forces with the IMAF, Inc. It is going to be a long process integrating the various and schools of all of us. However, all parties (The IMAF, Inc., Datu Shishir Inocalla, and the Philippines IMAF) are fully committed to making this work. To say the least, this will be an exciting time for the future of all participants in the IMAF, Inc, Datu Shishir Inocalla and The IMAF Philippines.

With regard to the original geographical question:

With regard to America, it is evident that there are IMAF schools in the USA.
With regard to Canada, several have noted that Mike Chinn and Datu Shishir Inocalla have schools in Canada.
It should be noted that Datu Inocalla has established schools in South Africa as well as Brazil. It should further be noted that the IMAF Philippines has established minimum standards for their instructors to travel abroad and teach.

With regard to England, Datu David Hoffman has continued to work with Kevin Gilleland of England in Modern Arnis. In addition, Guro Dan McConnell, a member of the IMAF Board of Directors, will be traveling in the future to his ancestral homeland, Ireland to conduct Modern Arnis seminars. Maybe shillelagh techniques ?    Of course, there is Gaby Roloff and Jamil Tarkhani in Germany.

Hopefully, the above will satisfy those who are scouring the IMAF, Inc website these days. 

In closing, the future of the IMAF, Inc is going to be quite exciting due to the motivated team of instructors, including the Masters of Tapi Tapi and the Members of the Board of Directors and with Datu Shishir Inocalla and the IMAF Philippines. Speaking for myself personally, I look forward to meeting Datu Shishir Inocalla and his students.  I feel that we are going to work together to spread and propagate the beautiful art of Modern Arnis in a positive way and in a way that would make Professor proud.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Member, Board of Directors, IMAF, Inc.
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Mao (Sep 9, 2002)

Good job on the post Brian.

  This is true. There are many things that are keeping the IMAF, inc. busy. It will be a wonderous and exciting time with the tremendous growth and potential with the IMAF, inc. and I look forward to it.

                   Guro Dan McConnell
              IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
                 Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2002)

Thank you gentlemen.  Good post. 

1 question regarding ".. all parties (The IMAF, Inc., Datu Shishir Inocalla, and the Philippines IMAF)..."  

Is this a merger (IE eventually 1 organization will come from the 3) or a 'We want the same things so lets concentrate our focus, etc' thing?

Again, thank you. 
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks for the information Mr. Johns. Good luck!


----------



## David Hoffman (Sep 10, 2002)

Hello Bob,

While our teacher was alive he use the IMAF as an umbrella for the various chapters. IMAF Philippines, IMAF UK, and the Can-Am chapter run by Datu Tim. Over the years I exchanged many letters with Goru Dulay (Bambit) regarding IMAF Phil both to foster communication and to help Professor stay in touch. In a similar vein I sent letters, on Professors behalf, to various individuals in the Philippines in support of Datu Shishir and his efforts to promote Modern Arnis there. This is one example of how Professor kept frequent contact and oversight of these chapters, which he considered independent and also linked, but clearly under his oversight and founded to further his efforts at spreading Modern Arnis. 

Prior to Professor's passing he set up a leadership structure for the continued survival and growth of the IMAF. He both retained some positions and added some, some were 'original students' some from later decades. Now, at Professor's request, the IMAF has formed into a corporate entity adopting clear codes, rules, ethics and other things common to modern corporations. Those representing other chapters have also had to deal with this new reality and decide how to proceed. From this point of view, affiliations can be seen as a new thing although in fact the IMAF and all chapters were always united under one Grandmaster. During this tragic last year, I have kept in touch with IMAF Phil, they had a clear mandate from Professor to help with his vision in promoting Modern Arnis in its native land. It is very good to hear of formal and closer cooperation as considering our great loss, we must pool our efforts and talents to help the art survive and prosper.

IMAF UK, which I founded with Professor at his request in hope of pioneering Modern Arnis in the UK is naturally organizing in close cooperation/affiliation with the IMAF. I, as a board member, am fully committed to the IMAF and it's vision and leadership.

I expect the same can be said for IMAF Germany.

To the best of my knowledge Tim Hartman chose to rename his chapter and operate independently of the IMAF at this time.

It should be noted that this last year was a year of mourning. Now we are turning our attention to organizing and building for the future: to fulfil our teachers vision and preserve his art. This can not be done in a hurried fashion. I am personally very pleased with the many events that have been staged by, and the progress of the IMAF, inc. in establishing a professional and viable structure and organization. This is not an easy job and no one should rush to judgement. Instead, all of us who had the privilege of learning from Professor should attempt to work together to strengthen the Federation he left us and preserve his art. Those who feel more comfortable leading their own independent organizations are also of great value to the Modern Arnis family. I hope that they can further their own visions and dominions without focusing unfair criticism on the IMAF. We are just doing our best at the task we were assigned and we all look forward to a future with less jealousy and animosity and more cooperation in the thing that unites us all: Love of Modern Arnis and Love of the Professor.


----------



## Mao (Sep 10, 2002)

Thank you David for your post, and for remaining a part of our mutual IMAF, inc. and it's propagation.

              Guro Dan McConnell
          IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
              Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks for the historical overview and background on the IMAF, Inc, Datu Hoffman.  Hopefully, this will answer some questions of the members of this forum.  Good post !!

Sincerely,
Brian Johns,
Member, IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2002)

Gentleman: Thank you for enlightening us with this informative thread.

David Hoffman: This is way off subject, but do you remember the last time you visited the Chicago Winter Camp hosted by Dave Converse when Professor was still alive? You where doing alot of filming to take it back with you to the UK. Anyways...do you remember going to a chinese restraunt for lunch with 2 younger Arnis students? That was me and my student, Vince. We had good fun, and good conversation. It's O.K. if you don't recall, it was some time ago and I'm suprised I remember myself. Just wondering.

:cheers:


----------



## David Hoffman (Sep 10, 2002)

Hello Paul,

Yes I do remember having lunch with you and our friendly conversation. I was impressed with you both in conversation and on the training floor as a sincere and dedicated student of Modern Arnis. I am very glad to see that you are active in teaching and promoting the art. This is an honor to our teachers vision and memory. I know that he was fond of you and I regret that I did not have your number to notify you of his illness. It was a very hectic and difficult time. I hope that we can train together in the future and that I will see you at some of the camps.

The video taping I was doing was a high resolution digital record of Professors 1999-2000 world tour. It included the camp in Florida, Chicago, New Hampshire, Vermont and Connecticut. Just prior I had joined Professor for seminars and visits in Birmingham and London in England, then Frankfort, Dussledorf and other parts of Germany. The taping was my project to provide a video of our teacher in action at seminars were he was the most natural and dynamic. It remains unreleased due to the circumstances. At the time of Professors passing, right until the end, we were also working on three books of his and one of my own under his endorsement in addition to plans for various tape series. It was remarkable how enthusiastic Professor remained despite his medical condition and the overwhelming odds. Professor never lost sight of his vision for the future and ongoing plans to promote the art. Professor remained directly involved in his video editing and the projects with me remaining focused and mentally sharp. This impressed me greatly as I expect most people would become discourage and depressed with such a diagnosis and be more focused on their declining health. Professor believed in the future and the chance of a recovery and never lost hope or his remarkable drive to promote Modern Arnis. Sadly all these projects were interrupted by our teachers tragic illness. I have received a lot of encouragement from Dr. Shea, Masters Ladis, Gauss and Zawalinski and others to finish and release the knife fighting book Professor had asked me to write. They feel it would be a tribute to Professor.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2002)

David: Thank you sir for your kind words!:ultracool 

Interesting info about the projects you've been working on. I remember discussing that with you a little, but not in great detail. I'd be interested in seeing the video's and reading your book as well. I'm glad you have gotton the encouragement and support to complete those projects. Good luck with those! 

I'm also sure I'll see you again. I have a ton of programing that I myself am involved in, but I hope to at least visit an IMAF, Inc. event that you'll be at sometime in 2003 (maybe the lansing camp). I do plan on attending the symposium in 2003 that Dr. Barber is putting on as well, and I am hoping to meet up with some old friends there.

I'll talk to you later.......

 :asian:


----------

